# I want to lose 3 lbs!



## sdirep (Jan 28, 2009)

hey roadbike guys! i was just browsing around and noticed that many peoples bikes weigh under 15lbs. I was just curious and wanted to know if i can take my 2009 specialized tarmac expert which weighs a good 18lbs below 15 lbs? I noticed that a lot of the bikes under 15lbs are expensive models. I know its mainly the frame that weighs the most but is there any mods i can do to drop the weight of the bike to under 15? please let me know. Ive been saving up for some new stuff for my bike....hopefully the first purchase will be some good carbon or alum. clincher wheelset...any suggestions?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, wheels would be the best first step in shedding weight off your bike. How much do you weigh?


----------



## sdirep (Jan 28, 2009)

my bike weighs 18lbs. I weigh 165lbs and my range for a wheelset is about $1000 but might go up to $1200 if its really worth spending that high. I dont know much about wheels but im liking reynolds, easton, and rovals but have no clue much about them. Is ebay a good area to buy wheels? thanks


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

At that price range you can get some nice custom built wheels that would rival most pre-built ones.

Post on the _Wheels and Tires forum_ and you get some good advice.


----------



## sdirep (Jan 28, 2009)

my bike weighs 18lbs. I weigh 165lbs and my range for a wheelset is about $1000 but might go up to $1200 if its really worth spending that high. thanks


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

sdirep said:


> hey roadbike guys! i was just browsing around and noticed that many peoples bikes weigh under 15lbs. I was just curious and wanted to know if i can take my 2009 specialized tarmac expert which weighs a good 18lbs below 15 lbs? I noticed that a lot of the bikes under 15lbs are expensive models. I know its mainly the frame that weighs the most but is there any mods i can do to drop the weight of the bike to under 15? please let me know. Ive been saving up for some new stuff for my bike....hopefully the first purchase will be some good carbon or alum. clincher wheelset...any suggestions?


Each pound will cost you about $1000.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

BunnV said:


> Each pound will cost you about $1000.


... or you could go on a diet and lose 3 pounds for free.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

sdirep said:


> hey roadbike guys! i was just browsing around and noticed that many peoples bikes weigh under 15lbs. I was just curious and wanted to know if i can take my 2009 specialized tarmac expert which weighs a good 18lbs below 15 lbs? I noticed that a lot of the bikes under 15lbs are expensive models. I know its mainly the frame that weighs the most but is there any mods i can do to drop the weight of the bike to under 15? please let me know. Ive been saving up for some new stuff for my bike....hopefully the first purchase will be some good carbon or alum. clincher wheelset...any suggestions?


Wheels are the first place. $1000 will get you more than you need.

sub $800 will do.

Is it all stock?

Then bars, stem, seatpost and wheels would be first.


----------



## sdirep (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah. The bike is all stock. I would def. like to get new bars/stem asap if i can figure out what kind and brand are best and lightest. Any suggestions on those too?


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

sdirep said:


> yeah. The bike is all stock. I would def. like to get new bars/stem asap if i can figure out what kind and brand are best and lightest. Any suggestions on those too?



AX lightness and extralite make pretty light weightweenie stuff but cost uber $$$$$. Best bang for the buck is probably ritchey wcs or easton ec90 stuff from ebay. 

If you are going for lightweight wheels you should also consider aero rims unless you are going to be climbing a lot. Most people agree that aero wheels are more important than lightest if you are riding in mostly flat roads.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Look at all the rotating parts first. The bigger they are the more important. So tires, tubes, wheels, pedals, cranks and down the line. T static parts don't do much unless your going to be climbing for a very long time.


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

Also consider FSA K-force parts, or the new 3T. My doric team post was 165g for 27.2, which is over their cliams but light none the less. Pedals are semi-cheap to lose weight (look keo, speedplay).

Wheels only get really light with tubulars, but thats usually race-only. Clincher versions of light wheels are as expensive as the tub versions, so no cheap options there and heavier too.


----------

